# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  A e ruajti feja islame popullin shqiptar nga asimilimi?

## imaas

Une personalisht e kam mendim se po te mos ishin shqiptaret ne Kosove ,Maqedoni dhe Mal te zi atehere me siguri do te behej asimilim i shumices se tyre.

----------


## dp17ego

> Une personalisht e kam mendim se po te mos ishin shqiptaret ne Kosove ,Maqedoni dhe Mal te zi atehere me siguri do te behej asimilim i shumices se tyre.


Po dhe jo.
Se pari do te theksoja qe feja islame eshte feja e pushtuesit, dhe per kete nuk ka kompromis.
Them po sepse per shqiptaret qe jetonin ne kufijte veriore dhe veri-lindore rreziku i asimilimit ishte i madh, per arsye te presionit te vazhdueshem te sllovo serbeve.Vetem qe mbas kesaj te lind pyetja"Mos valle nga inati i sime vjehrre vajta me mullixhine?"
Them jo sepse pjesa tjeter jokufitare e shqiperise u islamizua po ashtu ...per tu rojtur nga kush?
Une mendoj qe islamizimi i shqiperise ka shpjegime me te thella sociale, ekonomike, te mbijeteses, te dadhurise per kete fe te re qe sillte gjera  aq te kendeshme(nuk duhet harruar qe midis te tjerave feja islame sjell shume gjera te mira,psh te ndihmojme njeri tjetrin , jemi te gjithe vllezer etj etj)
Ishte Ali Pasha qe islamizoi me dhune jugun e Shqiperise,  aq me dhune sa qe vete sulltani i dergoi ferman qe te ndalonte kete proces.Sulltanit i leverdiste qe shqiptaret te ishin me dy fe jo me nje, sepse keshtu ai i dergonte njeren pale per te luftuar tjetren

----------


## Alket123

> Po dhe jo.
> Se pari do te theksoja qe feja islame eshte feja e pushtuesit, dhe per kete nuk ka kompromis.
> Them po sepse per shqiptaret qe jetonin ne kufijte veriore dhe veri-lindore rreziku i asimilimit ishte i madh, per arsye te presionit te vazhdueshem te sllovo serbeve.Vetem qe mbas kesaj te lind pyetja"Mos valle nga inati i sime vjehrre vajta me mullixhine?"
> Them jo sepse pjesa tjeter jokufitare e shqiperise u islamizua po ashtu ...per tu rojtur nga kush?
> Une mendoj qe islamizimi i shqiperise ka shpjegime me te thella sociale, ekonomike, te mbijeteses, te dadhurise per kete fe te re qe sillte gjera  aq te kendeshme(nuk duhet harruar qe midis te tjerave feja islame sjell shume gjera te mira,psh te ndihmojme njeri tjetrin , jemi te gjithe vllezer etj etj)
> Ishte Ali Pasha qe islamizoi me dhune jugun e Shqiperise,  aq me dhune sa qe vete sulltani i dergoi ferman qe te ndalonte kete proces.Sulltanit i leverdiste qe shqiptaret te ishin me dy fe jo me nje, sepse keshtu ai i dergonte njeren pale per te luftuar tjetren


Feja myslymane nuk shpetoi kombin shqiptar! Si mund te asimilonte serbi shqiptarin 1)ne fe kur te dy ishin te krishtere 2)ne juridiksion kur juridiksioni per shekuj i perkiste Turqise?

Une them se me fene myslymane shqiptaret bene nje autogol dhe pasojat po i shikojne sot. Megjithate mos tu vije keq sepse cfare mbjell do korresh!

----------


## antropomorfi

Feja apo fete nuk kane lozur asnje rol ne mbijetesen e shqiptareve, a aq me pak feja myslimane. 
- Dihet qe procesi i islamizimit te Shqiperise eshte shume me i vone sesa pushtimi osman. Ky proces filloi aty nga shek. XVII per te arritur kulmin ne gjysmen e pare te shek. XIX. Perkundrazi, ka ndodhur nje proces i kundert: kolonet turq qe Porta e Larte vendosi ne trevat e Shqiperise se Mesme, ne Diber te Madhe dhe ne Kosove u asimiluan shpejt nga shqiptaret qe perbenin shumicen ne keto treva. 
- sikur te pranojme se na ruajti nga asimilimi feja islame, atehere si do ta shpjegojme mbijetesen e arvanitasve ortodokse ne zemer te Greqise, apo te arberesheve te Italise, per te mos permendur disa ngulime shqipfolese ne Bullgari, Zare e ne Ukraine? 
Pa dashur te fyej ndjenjat fetare te askujt, personalisht mendoj se feja islame dhe islamizimi i pjesshem i ka sjelle vetem deme Shqiperise dhe shqiptareve.

----------


## dp17ego

Unë mendoj qe kjo pyetje ka lindur si pasoje e nje sindromi, te quajtur:*Sindromi i* *fajit.*
Pse pra jemi kthyer në fenë e pushtuasit osman?
Menjëherë të vjen në mendje një pyetje tjetër.
-O vëlla i dashur shqiptar, nga kush ke më shumë frikë se mos të asimilon, nga turku qe e ken e vatër, apo nga sërbi që është jashtë vatre.PRA NGA RREZIKU AKTUAL APO NGA RREZIKU I MUNDSHEM.
Sigurisht frika duhet të ketë qënë më e madhe nga pushtuesi osmanlli.
Atehere pse u ktheve në fenë e pushtuesit, duke kryer me këtë mënyrë, atë që ai dëshëronte? Pra staidi i parë i asimilimit osman u krye faktikisht duke identifikuar fenë me atë.
Dhe një pyetje e dytë:
-Pse vëllezërit e juglindjes së Shqipërise qe se ndërruan fenë, nuk u asimiluan nga greku?
Apo mos sërbët ishin më të aftë për të asimiluar nga grekët.Unë them që grekët janë më të rrezikshëm. Po pse atëhere? Mos shqiptarët e jugut kanë qënë më të sigurt në identitetin e tyre shqiptar, dhe nuk kishin frikë nga asimilimi?
Pyetje tjetër.
-Pse nuk u trembën serbët nga asimilimi shqiptar dhe të ktheheshin në fenë e osmanëve, fe kjo qe ishte e ndryshme nga feja e ballkanasve?
Unë e di mire që shqiptarët kanë asimiluar fare një sasi të mire kolonësh turq qe u vendosën në Shqipëri mbas rënjes së Kastriotëve në rrethinat e Krujës.Pra shqiptarët kanë gen shumë të fortë dhe aftësi asimiluese të madhe.
Konkluzion.
*Kthimi në fenë islame nuk u bë për ti shpëtuar asimilimit sërb. JO.
Kjo është një tezë antishkencore.Ka shumë shkaqe të tjera, shumë.Historianët seriozë i shpjegojnë ato.

*

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Kjo teori 'papake' propagandohet nga Islamistet pa asnje suport shkencor.

----------


## niku-nyc

Ishte Shqiptari qe e mbrojti kulturen dhe gjuhen e vet dhe feja Islame me ardhjen e Turqis na shperndau dhe na u vodhen tokat.

Eshte e kote te beni propagande per fene Islame, se te drejten e keni para sysh, u pushtuam nga Turqia per 500 vjet qe kishte fene Islame dhe mbetem mrapa ne zhvillim...

----------


## ArberXYZ

> Ishte Shqiptari qe e mbrojti kulturen dhe gjuhen e vet dhe feja Islame me ardhjen e Turqis na shperndau dhe na u vodhen tokat.
> 
> Eshte e kote te beni propagande per fene Islame, se te drejten e keni para sysh, u pushtuam nga Turqia per 500 vjet qe kishte fene Islame dhe mbetem mrapa ne zhvillim...



Jam plotesisht dakort. 

Ne spo futemi ne BE vetem se jemi myslimane se po te mos ishim do ishim fut me kohe, e do ishim me te zhvilluar, si puna e kroateve.

----------


## Albo

Kete mendim e kam hasur ne disa debate, bile edhe nga njerez qe ishin intelektuale dhe me habit mendjelehtesia e njerezve qe marrin persiper te dskutojne per gjera qe jane sa te ndjeshme edhe te rendesishme. Por le ta zeme se ajo qe pretendohet eshte e vertete, bile ka nga ata qe citojne edhe Fishten ne Lahuten e Malesise per te "mbrojtur" kete ide.


*A i mbrojti shqiptaret nga asimilimi pushtimi turk?* 

Vete fakti qe dikush e ben kete pyetje, te le te kuptosh se sa i paditur eshte mbi historine shqiptare. Si mund te mbroheshin shqiptaret nga "asimilimi", kur vete 500 vjetet e pushtimit turk ishin asimilimi me i eger qe ka pare Shqiperia e Ballkani ne tere historine e njerezimit?! Apo pushtimi i trojeve shqiptare nga Turqia dhe mbajtja nen kontroll per 500 vjet nuk ishte "asimilim"? Ky eshte problemi i pare dhe i dukshem.

Problemi i dyte dhe akoma me i thelle se i pari eshte se kushdo qe mbron idene se asimilimi otoman i mbrojti shqiptaret nga asimilimi, atehere une ju pyes, si na mbrojti? Cfare kishin nen kontroll shqiptaret para se te pushtoheshin nga Turqia ne shekullin e XIV dhe cfare paten ne fillim te shekullit te XX, ku Shqiperia fitoi pavaresine? Cfare maredheniesh kishin shqiptaret me fqinjet e tyre perpara se te pushtoheshin nga Turqia, dhe cfare maredheniesh kane pas renies se perandorise turke? Sa shqiptare jetonin ne Ballkan para pushtimit nga Turqia, dhe sa shqiptare jetojne sot e kesaj dite? Nese dikush nga ju nuk e di, dikur shqiptaret ishin populli me i madh i Ballkanit, si ne numer, si ne troje, sot jane populli me i vogel i Ballkanit, si ne numer, si ne troje.

Problemi i trete qe eshte akoma me i thelle eshte se turqit nuk i "asimiluan" thjeshte shqiptaret. Te ishte vetem asimilim, do te ishte gjysma e se keqes. Turqit i SHPERNGULEN shqiptaret nga trojet e tyre dhe i shperndane si zogjte e korbit ne cepat e perandorise, duke futur ne trojet e tyre turq e njerez te mbledhur te perandorise. Gjysma e popullit shqiptar u shperngul drejt Peloponezit ne Greqi, brigjeve italiane ne Kalabri e Sicili, e ne veri drejt Dalmacise. Per 500 vjet djepet e nenave shqiptare zbrazeshin me urdher te sulltanit per ti derguar femijet e tyre si nizame ne Anadoll, duke i keputur keshtu rrenjet e tyre me familjen e trojet e te pareve qe ne vegjeli.

Ata qe mbrojne kete ide jane ata qe u vret syte flamuri yne kombetar bizantin, qe nuk shohin dot Gjergj Kastriotin ne mes te Tiranes e Prishtines, qe nuk duan te shohin nje popull shqiptar te integruar ne familjen ballkanike dhe ate evropiane, por duan ate Shqiperine e dikurshme, qe e kish emrin "Turqi Evropiane".

Te thuash qe pushtimi turk i mbrojti shqiptaret nga asimilimi, eshte njesoj si te thuash qe shqiptaret jane turq. 

Lavdi Zotit, jo te gjithe shqiptaret nuk e shkelen me kembe besen dhe traditen e te pareve, se pastaj do te ishim me te vertete Turqi.

Albo

----------


## Wordless

Ca pyetje per te hecur ne llogjiken e parafolesit: 
- Sa shkolla Shqipe ndertuan turqit ne tokat e Arberit? 
- Kush jane shtetet qe "myslymanet" e Shqiperise i konsiderojne turq!

----------


## oiseau en vol

> Lavdi Zotit, jo te gjithe shqiptaret nuk e shkelen me kembe besen dhe traditen e te pareve, se pastaj do te ishim me te vertete Turqi.


Mos u merzit Albo se kur te ndaheshin kufinjte, ti nuk do te ishe ne kete "Turqine" qe na nxjerr ketu por ne Greqi. Keshtu qe ate "ishim" duhet ta zevendesosh me "ishit"   :sarkastik:  

Ti dhe disa te tjere ketu, si Ger e co. ju ka marre koka ere nga keto fe mjekerrash dhe çarçafesh (njeri te bardhe e tjetri te zinj). Disa quajne te pabese te krishteret, e ti na del tani e quan te pabese myslimanet. Na çmendet me keto mallkime. I pabese njeri, i pabese tjetri. Degjoni ketu ju mjekrosha : Besa ime eshte kaq e shenjte saqe as syte nuk do t'ua hidhja, e jo me te merresha me ju. 
Edhe kini paturpesine te me permendni besen ketu !

Turp e faqja e zeze qe nuk na late dy minuta rehat !  :djall me brire:

----------


## ~Geri~

> Kete mendim e kam hasur ne disa debate, bile edhe nga njerez qe ishin intelektuale dhe me habit mendjelehtesia e njerezve qe marrin persiper te dskutojne per gjera qe jane sa te ndjeshme edhe te rendesishme. Por le ta zeme se ajo qe pretendohet eshte e vertete, bile ka nga ata qe citojne edhe Fishten ne Lahuten e Malesise per te "mbrojtur" kete ide.


Fishta thote me mire me Turkun se sa me serbin.




> *A i mbrojti shqiptaret nga asimilimi pushtimi turk?*


Pyetja ishte .

*A i mbrojti feja islame shqiptaret nga Asmilimi sllavo-heleno-ortodoks.*





> Vete fakti qe dikush e ben kete pyetje, te le te kuptosh se sa i paditur eshte mbi historine shqiptare. Si mund te mbroheshin shqiptaret nga "asimilimi", kur vete 500 vjetet e pushtimit turk ishin *asimilimi me i eger qe ka pare Shqiperia e Ballkani ne tere historine e njerezimit?!* Apo pushtimi i trojeve shqiptare nga Turqia dhe mbajtja nen kontroll per 500 vjet nuk ishte "asimilim"? Ky eshte problemi i pare dhe i dukshem.


Ketu dukesh sa dituri ke historia ose me naivitet thua te kunderten.Nese ka pas nje asmilim te eger te shqiptareve ate e kane bere grekerit dhe serbet .Historia per kete flet qarte per kete por me e fresket eshte rasti i Kosoves 1999 plus Camerine dhe nderrimin e indetitetit shqiptareve ne periudhen e tranzicionit nga Greqia.




> Problemi i dyte dhe akoma me i thelle se i pari eshte se kushdo qe mbron idene se asimilimi otoman i mbrojti shqiptaret nga asimilimi, atehere une ju pyes, si na mbrojti? Cfare kishin nen kontroll shqiptaret para se te pushtoheshin nga Turqia ne shekullin e XIV dhe cfare paten ne fillim te shekullit te XX, ku Shqiperia fitoi pavaresine? Cfare maredheniesh kishin shqiptaret me fqinjet e tyre perpara se te pushtoheshin nga Turqia, dhe cfare maredheniesh kane pas renies se perandorise turke? Sa shqiptare jetonin ne Ballkan para pushtimit nga Turqia, dhe sa shqiptare jetojne sot e kesaj dite? Nese dikush nga ju nuk e di, dikur shqiptaret ishin populli me i madh i Ballkanit, si ne numer, si ne troje, sot jane populli me i vogel i Ballkanit, si ne numer, si ne troje.


Problemi i dyte dhe akoma me i thelle eshte se me qellim disa duan te hudhin tym ne ajer mirepo populli shqiptar e di mire se kush qene ato qe i moren trojet shqiptare dhe e copetuan shqiperine.Greqi-Serbi.Dhe nese ka nje politike qe flet kunder marredhenive Turke-Shqiptare ajo eshte plotika greko-serbe.asnje popull ne bote nuk i konsideron shqiptaret vellezer pervec popullit Turk.Perdorimi i pushtimit turk per qellime shoveniste greke dhe serbe nuk e arsyton cdo tentative antikombetare shqiptare nga keto shtete.





> Problemi i trete qe eshte akoma me i thelle eshte se turqit nuk i "asimiluan" thjeshte shqiptaret. Te ishte vetem asimilim, do te ishte gjysma e se keqes. *Turqit i SHPERNGULEN shqiptaret nga trojet e tyre dhe i shperndane si zogjte e korbit ne cepat e perandorise,* duke futur ne trojet e tyre turq e njerez te mbledhur te perandorise. Gjysma e popullit shqiptar u shperngul drejt Peloponezit ne Greqi, brigjeve italiane ne Kalabri e Sicili, e ne veri drejt Dalmacise. Per 500 vjet djepet e nenave shqiptare zbrazeshin me urdher te sulltanit per ti derguar femijet e tyre si nizame ne Anadoll, duke i keputur keshtu rrenjet e tyre me familjen e trojet e te pareve qe ne vegjeli.


Kete boldin e nenvizuar tregon qarte njohjen e historise nga ana jote.Nese ka nje popull qe i ka cuar shqiptaret anekned botes eshte Greqia dhe Serbia.Mirepo me sa duket greket e pasken ndryshuar dhe historine e Shqiperise dhe "turku" na i paska cuar Camet me zor ne turqi po keshtu "turku" i shpernguli me genocid Kosovaret per ne Turqi.Sot ne Turqi jane gjithsej 3 milion shqiptare vetem per shkak te politikave Greke-Serbe





> Ata qe mbrojne kete ide jane ata qe u vret syte *flamuri yne kombetar bizantin,* qe nuk shohin dot Gjergj Kastriotin ne mes te Tiranes e Prishtines, qe nuk duan te shohin nje popull shqiptar te integruar ne familjen ballkanike dhe ate evropiane, por duan ate Shqiperine e dikurshme, qe e kish emrin "Turqi Evropiane".


Te thuash flamuri jone kombetar bizantin tregon se sa shqiptare jemi ne shqiptaret me kombesi greke.

Sa per flamurin shqiptar ai nuk eshte bizantin .Se shpejti do te sjell nje material ku tregohet origjina e flamurit shqiptar qe u perkiste principates se topiajve dhe se nga e kishin marre ato .




> Te thuash qe pushtimi turk i mbrojti shqiptaret nga asimilimi, eshte njesoj si te thuash qe shqiptaret jane turq. 
> 
> Lavdi Zotit, jo te gjithe shqiptaret nuk e shkelen me kembe besen dhe traditen e te pareve, se pastaj do te ishim me te vertete Turqi.
> 
> Albo



Turqia ka qene ne ate kohe pro interesave shqiptare sikurse sot kete rol po "mundohet" ta luaje amerika megjithe kundershtimet Serbo-greke.

Edhe njehere tjeter duhet qe mos e ndryshojme tematiken e temes dhe ne vend te emrit Islam te perdorim fjalen turk per ti klasifikuar shqiptaret qellimisht dhe per te nxitur nje urretje ndaj muslimaneve nen argumentin se ato kane fene e pushtuesit.Mirepo vete Rilindasit tane, dhe shume atdhetare te shquar , qene ato qe megjithese muslimane deshmuan kunder turqise por sidomos ndaj hordhive Greko-Serbe ortodokse.


Shembulli me i mire per ti dhene pergjigje pyetjes se hapesit te temes eshte shembulli i shqiptareve ortodokse ne Maqedoni qe kane harruar me fol e me shkruaj shqip.Po keshtu kemi shembullin e shqiptareve te tokes shqiptare "Epiri i Jugut" qe per hire te interesave ideologjike dhe ekonomike e kane nderruar kombesine nga shqiptare ne greke.


Kush nga muslimanet shqiptare e ka nderuar kombesine, gjuhen etj.Vete grekerit dhe serbet deshmojne se mburoja e shqiptareve ka qene Islami.Nese ato do ishin ortodoks tashme sdo kishte me shqiperi por serbi dhe greqi duke u nda me kufi nga lumi shkumbin.

----------


## niku-nyc

500 vjet e di ci thojn Geri? Si popull ishim katolike dhe ortodoks ishim ne regull dhe ne ato kohera Serbia & Greqia ishin neutral. Per neve do ishte me e let te luftonin Greqin ose Serbin qe me Skenderbeun do ti thynim, por me Turqit nuk kishim shans se ata luftonin 5 me 1.
Shif diferencen ndermjet Evropes dhe zonave te Arabis dhe atehere shofim kush beri diferencen ne zhvillim...

Ne qofse do ishe Shqiptar i vertet ti Geri atehere mos e mbro Turqin dhe ul posht Shqiperine.

----------


## Albo

> Mos u merzit Albo se kur te ndaheshin kufinjte, ti nuk do te ishe ne kete "Turqine" qe na nxjerr ketu por ne Greqi. Keshtu qe ate "ishim" duhet ta zevendesosh me "ishit"


Zogu i kukuvajkes, po te binte Permeti nen Greqi, atehere nuk do te kish Shqiperi, do te kish vetem Turqi. Sa rilindesa i dha Permeti Shqiperise, nuk i dha gjithe Shqiperia e marre se bashku. 




> A i mbrojti feja islame shqiptaret nga Asmilimi sllavo-heleno-ortodoks.


Tipike qe te ngjallin islamofobi qe luftojne kundra rrymes me shpresen se do te zene diellin me shoshe. Shqiperia ishte e KRISHTERE ORTHODHOKSE, Gjergj Kastrioti ishte i Krishtere Orthodhoks, flamuri yne kombetar eshte nje flamur ORTHODHOKS bizantin, ashtu sic jane edhe flamujt e gjithe fqinjeve ballkanike. Popujt ballkanike, serbet, greket, bullgaret e me rradhe e nderojne Gjergj Kastriotin me vepren e tij me aq zell sa e mbrojne edhe shqiptaret, pasi ai u be simbol i qendreses dhe lirise kunder pushtuesit turk, jo vetem per shqiptaret por per mbare popujt ballkanike qe deri ne ate kohe ishin pjese e qyteterimit bizantin.

Fara e keqe jo-ballkanike ishte ajo qe mbollen turqit per 500 vjet, jo vetem ne ndryshimin e fese te shqiptareve, por edhe ne shpernguljet e medha qe e mbushen Shqiperine me koka turqish qe sot e shesin veten per shqiptare vetem se flasin shqip. Por hi syve mund tu hidhni harabelave qe fluturojne sot mbi Shqiperi, jo shqiptareve autoktone qe kane mbrojtur te pacenuar fene dhe traditen e te pareve.




> Turqia ka qene ne ate kohe pro interesave shqiptare sikurse sot kete rol po "mundohet" ta luaje amerika megjithe kundershtimet Serbo-greke.


Turqia nuk eshte ne favor te interesave tona kombetare edhe SOT e kesaj dite, qe po flitet per pavaresine e Kosoves dhe po kerkohet mbeshtetje, e jo me te kete qene ne kohen e sulltanit. Sulltani u dha te drejten e mesimit te gjuhes ametare te gjithe popujve ballkanike, te gjitheve pa perjashtim, pervec shqiptareve. Sulltani ishte aq ne favor te interesave tona kombetare, sa qe kur rilindasit bene cmos qe ti bashkonin te 4 vilajetet shqiptare nen nje vilajet te madh, qe te bente me te lehte levizjen kombetare shqiptare, sulltani i la perseri te ndare e perziere ne 4 vilajete, qe coi ne copetimin e trojeve shqiptare dhe katandisjen ne nje grusht toke dhe ne nje grusht njerez.

Albo

----------


## Labeati

> Tipike per islamofobe qe kujtojne luftojne kundra rrymes me shpresen se do te zene diellin me shoshe. Shqiperia ishte e KRISHTERE ORTHODHOKSE, Gjergj Kastrioti ishte i Krishtere Orthodhoks, flamuri yne kombetar eshte nje flamur ORTHODHOKS bizantin, ashtu sic jane edhe flamujt e gjithe fqinjeve ballkanike. Albo


Nga vrulli i madh po ja fut si kau peles.

Gjergj Kastrioti nuk ishte ortodoks por katolik dhe kisha katolike çon meshe per cdo vit ne varrin e tij, qe ka qene gjithashtu katedrale katolike e Shen Kollit ne Lezhe.

Ndersa kisha ortodokse kurre nuk e ka perkujtuar kete hero kombetar. As nuk e perkujton, Pse?

Nuk e dija se kisha ortodokse paska flamur. Une kam kujtuar se flamuri i kishes ortodokse eshte kryqi, tashti na dilka se paskeni flamur me shqiponje?
na sill ndonje dokument zyrtar ku shkruhet se flamuri i kishes ortodokse eshte i tille.

Ose mos fol ne tym kot....

Greqia eshte shtet ortodoks bie fjala por me sa di une nuk ka shqiponje me 2 krere apo jo?

Dhe siq shkruan vete fan Noli - peshkop orthodoks dhe kreu i KOASH te pare, ne librin e tij Historina e Skenderbeut, ne ate kohe Shqiperia ishte ne shumice katolike.

----------


## dp17ego

Geri i dashur, mbroje islamin se e ke fene tende. Eshte e drejta jote qe te zgjedhesh nje fe ose asnje.
Po pse mbron turqine kete s'e kuptoj?Mos valle si vazhdim i tradites?
*Mos valle se edhe ajo ka fe islame*?Pa shiko njehere se mos e ke gabim.
Mos harro 500 shkaterrim sistematik, genocit shperndulje masive dhe denime masive.Mos harro mijra fshatra te djegura nga turku.Hyre pak me fantazine tende ne histori dhe perpiqu te fantazosh,, dhe neqoftese te mungon fantazia lexo Kadarene dhe atehere do te mesosh se cdo te thote :*toke harrami, te zhbehet , te mos* *kendohet shqip te mos kete poezi shqipet*j. Ne kohen kur Europa shkelqente nga iluministet arti etj ne belbezonim bejte dhe rapsodi.
Bota bente revolucione , ne therrisnim akoma DUM BABEn, baba ishte sulltani. Pika neve turp per ne.
*SIDROMI I FAJIT* ju ka zene syte

----------


## dp17ego

> Nga vrulli i madh po ja fut si kau peles.
> 
> Gjergj Kastrioti nuk ishte ortodoks por katolik dhe kisha katolike çon meshe per cdo vit ne varrin e tij, qe ka qene gjithashtu katedrale katolike e Shen Kollit ne Lezhe.
> 
> Ndersa kisha ortodokse kurre nuk e ka perkujtuar kete hero kombetar. As nuk e perkujton, Pse?
> 
> Nuk e dija se kisha ortodokse paska flamur. Une kam kujtuar se flamuri i kishes ortodokse eshte kryqi, tashti na dilka se paskeni flamur me shqiponje?
> na sill ndonje dokument zyrtar ku shkruhet se flamuri i kishes ortodokse eshte i tille.
> 
> ...


Flamuri i bizantit ka qene me shqiponjen me dy krere, meso pak histori. dhe Bizant do te thote ortodoksi e krishtere

----------


## Labeati

Ne lidhje me temen mendoj se feja islame ne vetvete nuk e ruajti popullin nga asimilimi perkundrazi, per keto arsye:

1) Populli u perca ne 2 besime ku njera pale gezonte favoret e pushtetit ne kurriz te pales tjeter. Pra linden konflikte interesash midis grupeve te popullsise.

2) Mentaliteti dhe kultura orientale depertoi ne pjesen e konvertuar duke e distancuar nga mentaliteti i pjeses tjeter qe ishte ne pergjithesi pro-europian.

3) Percarja dhe mentaliteti pro-turko-islam i liderve muslimaneve shqiptare, ishte anti-kombetar ne kuptimin se feja islame nuk e njifte konceptin e kombit, nderkohe qe ne fqinjet tone te unifikuar nga besimi i njejte, ky koncept hyri gati 100 vjet para nesh.
Keshtu psh Ali Pashe Tepelena i perkrahu greket nacionaliste, por jo nacionalizmin shqiptar i cili nuk ekzistonte si koncept ne mendjen e tij.
ndersa Bushatliu i Shkodres qe pati shansin e arte te bashkpunonte me Austro-Hungarine dhe te njihej si mbreteri shqiptare prej tyre, i detyruar nga mentaliteti fanatik anadollak turko-shqiptar i vrau delegatet austriake ne pabesi dhe kokat ja dergoi per servilizem sulltanit.

Keshtu nuk eshte cudi qe muslimanet shqiptare "u zgjuan" me 1880 nja 60 vjet mbas fqinjeve, dhe zgjimi u be vetem kur sulltani i shiti si delet tek fqinjet ortodokse.

Nje arsye tjeter e mungeses se nacionalizmit ishte edhe mungeza e arsimit dhe kultures shqiptare qe islamizmi turk nuk e lejonte perderisa shqiptaret muslimane quheshin turq dhe kurre as me 1912 nuk u njohen si komb nga sulltanet e turqit.

Praktikisht te vetmit qe lane libra shqip e kulture ishin kleri katolik dhe ne shek e 19 edhe bektashijte e Toskerise. Ndersa nga fundi i shek 19 edhe misionet protestante ne Jug dhe disa elemente te vecuar ortodokse, te cilet ne pergjithesi u sulmuan nga kisha greke qe i kishte ne patronazh.

Perfundimisht islamizimi ishte fatkeqesi e madhe mbasi la ne padije e injorance shumicen e popullit shqiptar, u hoqi vetdijen kombetare per 3-4 shekuj, i vuri ne konflikt me pjesen tjeter te popullit shqiptar, dhe shkaktoi copetimin e trojeve duke i konsideruar si popullsi turke.

Tashti kushtet kane ndryshuar por prape ka disa si puna e Gerrit me shoke qe mendojne se kombi shqiptar u krijua kur erdhen turqit se per 1500 vjet para tyre nuk kishte ndryshe nuk ka si shpjegohet se pse nje popull qe sfidoi bizantinet, serbet, bullgaret e turqit shpetoi nga asimilimi duke u konvertuar ne besimin e pushtuesit?

----------


## Labeati

> Flamuri i bizantit ka qene me shqiponjen me dy krere, meso pak histori. dhe Bizant do te thote ortodoksi e krishtere


Historine mesoje vete se flamuri bizantin eshte flamur romak, dhe 2 kreret perfaqesojne ndarjen e perandorise romake ne 2 pjese.

Sa per dijenine tende deri ne shek e 9 ne Bizant ka qene gjuhe zyrtare LATINISHTJA dhe jo greqishtja, por fuqizimi grek dhe dobesimi i influences perendimore beri ndryshimin e saj.

Ortodoksia e krishtere lindi zyrtarisht me 1054.

Shqiperi ishte deri ne shek 8-9 pjese e patriarkatit te Romes (Papes) prej ku e shkeputi me force ushtarake Perandori ikonoklast Leoni, mbasi Papa nuk i miratoi shkaterrimin e ikonave, qe ky kishte urdheruar.

Mgjate edhe mbas kesaj periudhe nga shek 10-11 e ne vazhdim Shqiperia mbi Shkumbin dhe Kosova mbeten ne pergjithesi katolike te hapur apo te fshehur ne varesi te rrethanave politike cka e detyroi Car Dushanin serb te nxirrte ligje te evcanta per ndalimin e katolicizmit duke ekzekutuar cdo prift katolik apo banor, ndryshoi emra etj, por mbas kesaj faze kemi perseri rikthim ne katolicizmin 2000 vjecar nen Papen e Romes.

----------


## toni77_toni

> Degjoni ketu ju te dy "iluministe".
> 
> Nese une do isha ne kohen e Turkut atehere edhe une do kisha dale kunder tij ne shume aspekte, sikurse do kisha dale kunder Europes ne 1912 , sikurse dhe do jem kunder politikave Greke dhe Serbe.
> 
> Por nese une ne kohen kur jetojme jam per nje afrimitet dhe miqesi te popullit shqiptar me ate turk, kjo nuk eshte aspak ne dem te Shqiperise sepse Shqiperia ne ballkan eshte si pula ne mes te pilafit ortodoks.Te jesh mik me nje turk nuk do te thote se je antishqiptar sikurse te jesh mik dhe me nje amerikan.
> 
> Nese une do ia ndaja juve te keqiat e Turqise dhe Greqise dhe Serbise padyshim se te gjithe ne do ishim dakort se te keqiat me te medha shqiptareve iu kane ardhe nga Greku dhe Serbi.Kosova sot eshte nen protektoratin e NATOS sikur ishte Shqiperia dje nen Protektoratin e Perandorise Osmane mirepo ndarja e trojeve shqiptare dhe genocidi ndaj shqiptareve nuk e ka rrenjen tek Natoja ose tek Perandoria Osmane por e kane tek populli serb per Kosoven dhe populli grek per Camerine.
> 
> Une per vete turqit nuk i konsideroj armiq aktuale ndryshe do te ishte nese do jetoje ne kohen e pushtimit te tyre.Kurse greket dhe serbet sot jane armiq aktuale dhe turqia eshte nje mike shqiptare dhe kjo duket nga politikat e ketyre shteteve ne favor te shtetit ose shtetesave shqiptare.
> ...




*Nëse "Turku na mbrojti"; atëher pse luftuam?!!*

_Të vëjsh në pykpytje rezistencen e shqiptarëve lidhur me asimilimin, mendoj se është e gabuar kur dihet vuajtja dhe gjaku I shqiptaërve që është derdhur për të mbrojtur gjuhë dhe traditë.

Të krahasojsh Naton I cili nuk të cenon asgjë, vetem që të mbro nga armiku, me një armik dhe okupator I pa shoq gjat gjith histories së shqiptarëve, është jo budallak, por, është edhe mëkat, sta fal Zoti o shoq; Si mundesh të krahasojsh ushtrinë e Natos me ushtri gjakatare turke e cila vrau dhe djegi dhe sla gjë për së mari në trojet tona, si mund të krahasojsh Naton I cili nuk tpengon bash per asgjë; me perandorinë osmane që 500 vite me radhë ka ndrydhë këtë popull I cili ende I ka të pa sheruara plagët dhe pasojat që Ia turku. 

Ndarja e trojeve shqipatre ka ndodhur si pasoj e Islamit. Deri atëher trojet tona ishin të pa ndashme.

Kjo qka un them, nuk do të thotë se kam ndonjë mendim pozitiv për shtetet fqinjë, sidomos për Sllav të cilën I kan sjellur shumë dëme popullit dhe trojeve tona. Shqiptarët kanë vuajtur shumë prej tyre, por, mendoj se duhet gjithmonë të jemi të gatshëm ta flasim realitetin dhe pa ngarkesa fetare, kur është në pytje realiteti kombëtar nuk duhet të anojmë për arsye të perkatësisë fetare qoftë nga Lindja qoftë ka Perendimi, nuk tfalet nëse thua se na ka mbrojtë Turku, atëher pse dreqin paskem luftu 500 vjet. Historia është ajo që tregon mësë miri; Masakrat, vrasjet, kryengritjet e shqiptarëve tregojnë, kështu që, jo veq se mendoj, por është realitet, se shqiptarët kan vuajtur nga Serbët dhe Malazezët dhe nga disa aleat të tyre, por, kurrsesi zduhet harruar 500 vjet sundim nga Turku. Ndërsa sa I perket asimilimit, ajo as qe vihet në pytje bile, shqiptarët kan mbrojtur gjuhen dhe traditen edhe pse në këtë të fundit ka ndikuar islami.

Sa për argument për zotri Geri I cili pretendon se Islamizmi ka mbrojtë shqiptarët nga asimilimi, I citoj disa të dhëna nga Antologjia e Letërsisë Shqipe e cila është dëshmi se kush ka mbrojtë gjuhen, njëkosisht, e lus ta lexon se I duhet tju tregon fëmive të vet se si ne shqiptarët kemi sakrifikuar për gjuhë dhe kulturë._

*Letërsia e Vjetër Shqipe;*

*Dokumentat e para të Shqipes së Shkruar;*

_Formula e Pagëzimit: (1462)
Fjalori I Fon Harfit (1497)
Ungjilli I Pashkëve (sh XV  XVl)
Gjon Buzuku; Pasthënia e Mesharit (1555)
Lekë Matrënga Ati I Ynë dhe Këngë të përtshmirshme (1560  1619)
Pjetër Budi (1566  1623)
Frangu I Bardhë (1606  1643)
Pjetër Bogdani (vdiq. 1689)_ _të cilin pasi e vran Tuqit, u varros, dhe nga varri ja nxerren eshtrat turqit dhe ja terrorizuan duke ja qitur eshtrat e tij qenve.
E kështu me radhë deri te Letërsia Shqipe e Rilindjes Kombëtare dhe te  Naim Frashei, Fan-Noli, Migjeni e kështu me radhë. _   

_Kjo libër në mënyrë kronologjike jep emrat e atyre që skan kursyer as jetën, vetem e vetem për mos me ardhur deri te asimilimi I Kombit. Kjo pos se na meson mbi gjuhen dhe letërsinë tone, shërben si dëshmi se gjitha këto janë bë gjatë okupimit dhe janë vra dhe masakru qindra dhe mija shqiptar vetem e vetem për të mbrojtur gjuhen dhe kulturen tone. Vetem atyre duhet tu falemi nderit për atë që bën dhe ne sot jemi shqiptarë. Ndërsa Turkun duhet ta ruajmë në arkivat tona si sundues dhe dorpergjakuri I këtij populli._

_O Geri shyqyr zotit se nuk je kanë ti në ato kohna, por ishte Buzuku, Budi, Bogdani, Mixheni e na shpetuan nga asimilimi._
_

toni77_

----------

